# Feliz Navidad a todos los foristas



## supercrom

​¡Feliz Navidad!​​


​No se olviden de rezar por mí (je, je)​


----------



## mjscott

--¡Y a Vd.!


----------



## Aleda

gracias e igualmente!!


----------



## funnydeal

¡Te deseo lo mejor!


----------



## lauranazario

Envío también mis felicitaciones navideñas a todos los *Foreros*. 

Ojo, Cromteaches.... aquí nos autodenominamos "_foreros_" en vez de foristas.
Si quieres divertirte un poco, lee este hilo...
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4007

Saludos,

L.


----------



## Artrella

¡¡¡¡ GRACIAS Y MUCHA DICHA PARA VOS TAMBIEN !!!!​










Art


----------



## Magg

*¡FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS!*

Espero que paséis unos días realmente entrañables con la gente que queréis, y que este *espíritu navideño *  que nos invade a todos por estas fechas, permanezcla el *resto del año*.  

Magg


----------



## Focalist

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Ojo, Cromteaches.... aquí nos autodenominamos "_foreros_" en vez de foristas.


Cromteaches, el conformismo todavía no impera aquí. Yo me autodenomino *foreño*. 

Feel free to call us what you will!

¡Feliz e insumisa navidad a todos los coforeños/foristas/foreros! 

F


----------



## supercrom

_Este saludo es recíproco, una suerte de reflejo para todos._​ 
*Disfruten de la Navidad y no se olviden de sus buenas acciones para con los necesitados, hay tanto que hacer, pero a veces falta voluntad... con las palabras no siempre es posible todo.*

En ocasiones me pongo un poco *sensibilón*.


----------



## supercrom

Focalist said:
			
		

> Cromteaches, el conformismo todavía no impera aquí. Yo me autodenomino *foreño*.
> 
> Feel free to call us what you will!
> 
> ¡Feliz e insumisa navidad a todos los coforeños/foristas/foreros!
> 
> F


¡Qué buena! aunque *foreño* más suena a foreign (gn > ñ), pero es válida la palabra con tal que uno se identifique y quede claro el significado (proveniente de foro), ya me estaba creyendo lo de autodenominación... 

Gracias miles, Focalist

P.S. Llámame *Crom* no más, no me puse ese identificativo porque ya había uno (un usurpador por adelantado) y tuve que añadir cualquier cosa después de CROM.


----------



## Focalist

cromteaches said:
			
		

> ¡Qué buena! aunque *foreño* más suena a foreign (gn > ñ)


Y con buena razón: 





> *foreign*: 1297, ferren, foreyne "out of doors," from O.Fr. forain, from L.L. foranus "on the outside, exterior," from L. foris "outside," lit. "out of doors," related to fores "door;" spelling altered 17c. perhaps by influence of reign, sovereign. Sense of "not in one's own land" is first attested 1393.
> *forum*: 1460, "place of assembly in ancient Rome," from L. forum "marketplace" akin to foris, foras "out of doors, outside." Sense of "assembly, place for public discussion" first recorded 1690. --- _www.etymonline.com_





			
				cromteaches said:
			
		

> Crom no más, no me puse ese identificativo porque ya había uno (un usurpador por adelantado)


"Usurpador por adelantado"    . Me hace pensar en las "pre-emptive invasions" de GW Bush. 

F


----------



## supercrom

Acerca de foreño y foreign, es sólo una semejanza fonética y morfológica, más no semántica (de lo contrario se podría pensar en un cognado). 

Llamo de forma irónica "usurpador por adelantado" al dueño del identificativo *CROM*, porque no tiene una razón muy fuerte para llevarlo. Yo, en cambio, supongo que sí puesto que las iniciales de mi nombre coinciden con *CROM*, que según sé era una divinidad a la que Conan el Bárbaro solía referirse muy a menudo.

Gracias por la dirección de etimología.


----------



## Focalist

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Acerca de foreño y foreign, es sólo una semejanza fonética y morfológica, más no semántica


¡Al contrario! "Foreign", "forum", (y "door") tienen la misma raíz semántica: 

[1] [2] [3] 

"foreign" - from beyond the (city) doors  < L. _foris_ 
"forum" - the outdoor (space)  < L. _foris_
"foreño" - relativo al foro < L. _foris_

F


----------



## supercrom

Sí, tienes razón, tío.
Eso me pasa por *despistadazo*.
​


----------



## lauranazario

Focalist said:
			
		

> Cromteaches, el conformismo todavía no impera aquí. Yo me autodenomino *foreño*.
> 
> Feel free to call us what you will!
> 
> ¡Feliz e insumisa navidad a todos los coforeños/foristas/foreros!
> 
> F



Ah, Focalist.... el comentario no lo hice en ánimo de "regaño" sino de broma!!!! Por ello, después de la 'clarificación' escribí:
<<Si quieres divertirte un poco, lee este hilo...
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4007 >>

Por supuesto que todos tenemos el libre albedrío de escoger el adjetivo que mejos nos guste... y espero que no les haya dado la impresión contraria.

_I was only joking , people!!!!!_ 

Saludos navideños,
L.


----------



## supercrom

Entonces, a modo de "reconciliación":

*Deseo ex imo corde que pasen una muy bonita Navidad en compañía de sus seres queridos, amigos y de los foristas/foreros/foreños que les caen siempre bien y que no son hipócritas y que tampoco publican temas tontos o responden tontamente a cualquier consulta.*​ 
La longitud del discurso demuestra que cometo disgresiones con frecuencia.
No puse forumistas porque la palabra origen es foro, no forum (aunque la situación cambia si somos estrictos).

Ex imo corde: from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## belén

Me uno a esta felicitación.
¡Qué se diviertan estas fiestas!


----------

